# FEEDING TIME



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well here goes my first feeding video ever of Killer, 3 blades and 2 razors. I feed these guys every other day and wala:

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=shrimp-feeding


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

is it working for u guys, cause it works for me


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

didnt work for me....


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

worked for me

nice video it really makes me want to change to black sand or stone. i'll try it in my 55gal with the rohm 1st.

i wonder if i do black sand in my pygo tank if the Ps will turn darker and allow the colors to come out more


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks, i wonder why it only works for some....anyone else get to see it please leave comments yes or no.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

works for me-they might not have right video codec
GOD man i am so jealous, when i get a big tank in my new place, i am copying off of you that tank is SWEEET!

good song too i love deftones


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks. 5 caribe 1 red belly. also recently added 8 giant danios, 5 left







no death of pygos in this setup. *crosses fingers in hopes of no deaths*


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey now it works! good vid!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks, weird does anyone with putfile experience know if there is a time limit after you upload for it to work?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Worked for me. Awesome video dam those dianos are fast in there.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

THose danios are freakin' out! Nice video, tank and ps look damn good.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks, believe me or not....those danios love shrimp too. Also i don't know if you guys could see due to the darkness of the substrate but there were 2 blood worm cubes too. I hope them danios survive, so far so good *knock on wood*

They make for a nice active tank


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

wicked video mate, gotta love that tank









ian


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Very nice tank, fish and vid


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

... Oups !!! Double post ...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ thanks for the kind words.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

looks good, just like my p's do w/ shrimp, and pretty much anything else that sinks.....i think you should put that driftwood back in there, they have nothing to hide behind!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

yes and nice looking p's


----------



## jessman (Aug 1, 2005)

I have caribes and I am not dissapointed.
I have 11, 2"-3" in a 220 gal tank


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys. jessman: start a thread and post pics. 11 in a 220


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats a tight vid man, those p's are awesome.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Didn´t work for me









[EDIT] Worked on second time! Nice P´s!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks fellas


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

worked for me! awsome vid and those shrimp were huge haha those p's eat better than i do


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

worked for me, seemed a bit dark the first few seconds

but it was a cool video


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks guys, yes....the video is dark. That happens when you have black sand and gravel with not very good lighting for video







looks much better in person. And now they eat 8-9 shrimp per day.







they are getting bigger


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

great vid, i have 5 cariba in a 125, wondering if danios serve any other pupose then to keep the piranhas occupied and limit aggression towards eachother, and if so, i think i should get some to help out


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

verry nice


----------

